# Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® Bibs Review.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

*❄ *Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® Bibs Review.



*❄ Brand:* Burton,
*❄ Model:* [ak] Kimmy bib pants,
*❄ YOM*: 2020,
*❄ Fabric:* 70D GORE-TEX® Shell Fabric,
*❄ Waterproofing:* GORE-TEX® Shell Fabric [2-Layer],
*❄ Insulation:* Living Lining™ mapped with Soft Taffeta and Brushed Tricot lower front (micro-fibre) panels,
*❄ Seams: *Fully sealed,
*❄ Size:* XS and S (Waist 24-26" / 26-28"),
*❄ Gender:* Women's
*❄ Terrain:* All Mountain, Back Country, Touring, Powder,
*❄ Fit:* Regular Articulated,
*❄ Venting:* Crossflow Venting™ Thigh Vents,
*❄ Colour:* _"True Black" / "Green-Blue Slate",_
*❄ RRP:* $Au599, ($US419.95) RRP @'22,
*❄ Rider:* 162m (5'4") 50kg (110lbs),
*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Stellar MIPS® helmet, Anon WM1 MFI goggles, Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Jacket, [ak] Power Stretch® base layer, Pow insulated Mitts, Lange RX100 LV boots, Volkl Flair Elite 76 ski, 
*❄ Location:* Perisher/Blue Cow, New South Wales.
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole / Samsung S8. 


My wife (@5'4"/50kg) has been riding in a pair of women's Burton 2L GORE-TEX® Summit 40g insulated snowboard pants for a number of season over the past decade. A few years ago she was complaining a little about being cold on the lifts so I talked her into trying the Burton 2L GORE-TEX® Kimmy Bibs to see if they would solve this issue. I grabbed her a pair in XS as well as a Small for my daughter, (@177cm 55kg). My son for a number of years has been riding in Burton 3L GORE-TEX® Freebird Bibs and he really loves them











The [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard bibs sit pretty much at the top tier $Au599.99 ($US469.95) RRP price point of Burton's [ak] performance outerwear just a little below the more expensive [ak] Kimmy 3L GORE-TEX® bibs. So let's have a little closer look at just what you're getting when you jump into a pair of these premium level snowboard bibs.

My wife is also wearing the Burton [ak] Blade Snowboard Jacket over the top of the [ak] Kimmy bibs.








Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review.


❄ Burton [ak] Blade 2L GORE-TEX® Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: [ak] Blade, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Waterproofing: GORE-TEX® 2-Layer, DWR printed plain weave colorway fabric, ❄ Insulation: Lined bluesign® shell, mapped with Pertex® lightweight 30D Ripstop Lining , ❄ Size: Women's XS...




www.snowboardingforum.com















Snowboarding and skiing in Australia's warm Alpine temperatures definitely requires you wearing premium level outerwear. As it hovers around +/- 0*°*C, moisture and rain are always your daily foe as generally when it starts snowing down here it immediately melts away to water on your outerwear. You often find when the weather comes over it can be sprinkling at the bottom of the lift base and as you travel up the chair, it magically turns to snow....., folks welcome to snowboarding in Australia. Consequently the superior water proof performance and breath-ability created GORE-TEX®/30K rated protection is definitely your priority choice down here. The Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® bibs really come to the party here offering superb fit combined with brilliant performance.










So let's have a closer look at the fit with the Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® Bibs. They sit pretty standard for a size XS on my wife's 162cm 5'4"/50kg frame. The fit is "Relaxed articulated" which means they're not too bulky but not too slim. The articulated cut around the knees is really good design feature being optimised for the best natural riding position with around a 30*°* degree sweeping backwards arc. Naturally, the Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs feel really good whilst on with zero restrictions to movement whilst riding aggressively.

The top of the [ak] Kimmy Bibs are held over the shoulders with twin adjustable stretch shoulder straps with additional ability to clip on/off via a front metal attachment clip.










The Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs are protected from the elements with a 2L (2-layer) GORE-TEX® membrane meaning that the outer shells DWR protected fabric is melded into one with the internal GORE-TEX® membrane. However, GORE-TEX® as a membrane, can be damaged with excessive wear/friction if it is not protected and consequently requires an additional insulation layer. Burton solve this by using soft Taffeta fabric in the seat, the front pocket areas as well as above the knees and lower calves to the rear. The [ak] Kimmy Bibs additionally have a large brushed Tricot (micro-fibre fleece) panel running from the front of the upper knees down to the top of the boot gaiters creating a nice insulative layer forward of the lower front legs.










The rear of the Burton [ak] Kimmy bibs has a large centred stretch panel that holds the bibs snug to your central back area and allow elasticity and freedom whilst moving around. The flexible shoulder straps cross over at the rear and are coupled together through a joining panel. As the Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs are a shell they have limited insulation from the internal liner and require a baselayer for colder conditions. Combining full top and bottom [ak] Powergrid (midweight 200) in Australia or Expedition (Heavy weight 300) in Japan at sub -15*°*C is pretty adequate for insuring the elements are kept in check whilst tackling all the powder.












The Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs come fitted with 6x pockets; 2x right and left lower cargo pockets either side on the thighs, 2x right and left on the hip front and 2x large pockets on the chest. The [ak] Kimmy Bibs are fitted with large custom-branded YKK® matte water-resistant zippers on both sides which cleverly allows the entire back and seat rear areas of the bibs to safely drop out of play if you're ever required to go to the Rest Rooms. All the branding and insignia printing on the [ak] Kimmy Bibs are reflective ink.










The inner leg venting on the Burton [ak] Cyclic Pants has a single directional zip system on either side which opens up to allow heat dissipation from within. The vent on these 2020 Burton Kimmy Bibs are open and are not fitted with stretch mesh-lined "no-snag Test-I-Cool" venting. The longer outside YKK® matte water-resistant zippers for the drop tail however are bi-directional with the lower zip allowing the external sides to open and enable cross flow venting (inner and outer) for dissipating any excessive heat within.










The Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs are also fitted with 2x cuff elevators on the back of the calves which lift the rear cuffs when you're not in snowboard boots so you can move around freely and not drag them on the ground. Personally I've developed a technique of just turning my cuffs up when unloading or getting back in the car before leaving the Mountain however my wife at 5'4" is a really big fan of these.










Both cuffs also have a substantially heavier denier panel which runs around the entire hem and also additionally protects the lower cuffs from excessive wear on the ground to higher up damage from the bindings. The front Chest zip pockets on the Burton [ak] Kimmy Bibs are more than adequate in sizing for holding any plus size mobile devices.











So all in all the Burton [ak] Kimmy 2L GORE-TEX® snowboard bibs really come to the party as a truly fantastic piece of outerwear harboring premium technical performance, reasonable affordability, as well as superb comfort and fit when riding around the mountains.

*The best of the best ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------

